# 225/55/17 on Eco rims



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

I would choose TrueContacts based on the reviews I saw online. They are great all-season tires. I will order these tires from 4wheelonline soon.


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

I decided, based off of the huge poll results to go with the 225/55/17 fuel max from the local place. As I said, I've had three sets of 215/55/17 and been quite satisfied. I went in and talked to them and they are taking $7 per tire off (mounting/balance actually) so all things considered, they are below the Walmart price for either other option and I'd much rather see my money go there.


----------



## Jericz (Jul 1, 2020)

Disco89 said:


> I decided, based off of the huge poll results to go with the 225/55/17 fuel max from the local place. As I said, I've had three sets of 215/55/17 and been quite satisfied. I went in and talked to them and they are taking $7 per tire off (mounting/balance actually) so all things considered, they are below the Walmart price for either other option and I'd much rather see my money go there.


We'll be working on the incoming 2015 Cruze 2LT soon right after we finished installing the brake kit and all terrain tires on the current Silverado project. Sounds like you got a good deal from your local store. Will definitely consider TrueContacts.


----------

